# Big snow storm coming our way...



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

And Miracle says," I'm ready for it!" Please excuse the penguin PJ's.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

HA! LOL, that's hilarious! We already got 2+ inches just last night!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We're supposed to get 4-10 inches! Snow, snow go away, come again.... NEVER! LOL


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

We had about a foot and 3 inches in Feb. and I figured it was Winter's last breath. NOPE!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd say she is ready for spring! Love the coat! :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL she looks cute! Looks like she'll stay warm! 

Have you had a lot of snow yet? Looks like you guys are getting it at a decent clip. 
It rained here ALL day, so depressing. Our yard, and the goat pen is a lake of water.
We're supposed to have some snow later, guess I'll believe it when I see it. I think they are saying 1-2 inches tho' lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

thay is way to cute!!!!

howd you make that? 
as in wheres the seams and wheres you measure it


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Kayla that is SOOO cute!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Its ok everybody who owns goats has been out in the barn in a pair of pjs.  mine just happen to have kittycats on then as for the goatcoat dawwwwww shes so cute!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My mom came up the design all on her own, so I have no idea How she made it! She whipped it up in about 5 minutes. Hoosier, we got about 7 inches. I wish it was 1-2 inches! I'm on spring break! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

oxhilldairy said:


> Its ok everybody who owns goats has been out in the barn in a pair of pjs.  mine just happen to have kittycats on then as for the goatcoat dawwwwww shes so cute!


You should see all my pictures of my goats! 99% of them I'm in my PJs!! Lol! You should just look through my older posts lol!!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Snow.rain.wet. Will it ever stop.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

stay safe and warm yall!


----------

